# Cutting boards



## alamocdc (Dec 1, 2007)

I made these for our three girls for Christmas. The smaller was the prototype and LOML claimed it. All end grain and the majority is Maple, Cherry and Walnut, with a few odds and ends of QS White Oak, Beech, and Butternut thrown in for contrast.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Dec 1, 2007)

Some awesome work there Billy.


----------



## R2 (Dec 1, 2007)

They look tremendous! You'd want to be totally sober when cutting on them as I can imagine what would happen to your focus.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 1, 2007)

Nicely done Billy. Those will be joyfully owned.


----------



## Doghouse (Dec 1, 2007)

Looks great, that glue-up must have taken some time....


----------



## louisbry (Dec 1, 2007)

Nicely done.


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 2, 2007)

Very nice! What did you finish them with so that they are safe for food preparation?


----------



## thewishman (Dec 2, 2007)

Cool presents! I'm sure your daughters will love them.

Chris


----------



## ahoiberg (Dec 2, 2007)

great job man. those are really nice, i'm sure your girls will love them.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Dec 2, 2007)

Great work, these are some i am working on.












Oh and by the way i am selling them.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> 
> Very nice! What did you finish them with so that they are safe for food preparation?


Sorry, Ron, I thought I included it. I use mineral oil on almost all of my food utensils. It's inert and doesn't turn rancid like most other oils. Ocassionally I will use a mixture of bee's wax and mineral oil, but it depends on the piece.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 2, 2007)

Billy,you just provided me with an idea for using a ton of discarded beech and walnut planed wood. This is the right idea for putting 'extra' lumber to good use. Very nice examples of cutting boards. Thanks.

-Peter-


----------



## ahoiberg (Dec 3, 2007)

billy, how did you clamp the pieces up initially? a bunch of mixed boards together and then ripped them into 1 inch pieces or whatever and then a second glue up? again, great looking pieces!

recently i made a cutting board in my cold, cold shop and it bowed something fierce after gluing... i planed and jointed all the pieces before glue up, but i'm wondering if i should have glued only 2 or 3 at a time before gluing the whole thing together... any suggestions? they were pieces of walnut and maple alternating, about 4 inches wide each. i tried to alternate the endgrain to prevent mass warp... perhaps it was the cold shop followed by bringing it inside after the glue set up? your thoughts are appreciated...


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks, all! Yes, Andrew, I glued up the long pieces and planed them smooth. Then cut them to length and glued them again. Suggestions? 1) Get a heater for the shop. Drastic temperature humidity changes make wood move... sometimes alot. 2) Make sure the wood has acclimatized to the shop for a few weeks. 3) Only glue up as many as you can work with before the glue starts to set up. 4) If the initial glue-up bows, but was flat when glued, you should be able to straighten them out when you do the second gluing.


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 3, 2007)

All are very nice but I like the one in the right front best [^]

Chuckie


----------



## byounghusband (Dec 4, 2007)

Billy,
Those are sweet.  I think I have the Wood Magazine edition that talked about those.  One of these days I'm gonna have to do some. Thanks for the motivation!!  Nice work!!


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the kind remarks, fokls. Just a word of caution for those who want try these. Don't be stingy with the glue and be careful not to starve your glue joints. DAMHIKT[:0]


----------

